# Subtitle projection problems



## DOC (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a few problems.
We are going to do a play in France, we are from Argentina (we speak spanish btw).
So we need to project the french translated script so french people can understand what they are hearing.
The best I could come up with was reverse projecting the subtitles from a laptop with powerpoint slides from behind of the scenario. The person in charge would change the slides as he hears what they are saying.
Another problem is that the person in charge doesn't know french, so the laptop screen would show the spanish subtitle, but the actual projection would show the french subtitles.
Is that OK? Should I stick to PowerPoint?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chausman (Aug 15, 2011)

I it were me, I would have the French subtitles and the Spanish subtitles on the same slide, and then use something to actually cover the Spanish and only show French.

So it would have:

Spanish version of the lines

French version of the lines​


---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpf (Aug 15, 2011)

You could also use the "Presenter notes" and "Presenter view" to write notes on each slide, which would not be visible to the audience.


----------



## Footer (Aug 15, 2011)

This is very common thing in opera, its known as supertitles. The tiles are made and there are points in the score that the operator is given a cue to advance the slide to the next slide. You could do the translation and mark in the script when to take the next cue. It would be a lengthy process to do, but its really the only way to do it. In the opera world, an entire dept. is in charge of this process.


----------



## Van (Aug 15, 2011)

I second the use of "Presenter notes" It's what we did when we needed English super titles for Vietnamese Language in our tour of "A Midsummer Nights Dream". I noticed you specifically mentioned rear projection. Most Super-Title set ups are front projected on a long thin flat or projection surface above the Proscenium opening or just below it, depending on the light design and height of the set. I've found rear Projection, quite often doesn't have the punch to be seen clearly when being read in this kind of situation.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 15, 2011)

cpf said:


> You could also use the "Presenter notes" and "Presenter view" to write notes on each slide, which would not be visible to the audience.


 
Yah beat me too it.


----------



## Van (Aug 15, 2011)

Footer said:


> ..... In the opera world, an entire dept. is in charge of this process.


We had two people to do the Translation from English to Vietnamese! It was a PITA !


----------



## DOC (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies


----------

